
Show HN: Send scheduled text messages from templates to groups - tn_
https://www.owlorbit.com/trill_index.html?ref=hnj282018
======
tn_
Check out our product Owlorbit Trill,

At Owlorbit we have created a service that allows managers to reach out to
their employees via messages that can be scheduled whenever.

* You can organize your contacts into groups and decide who will receive the texts.

* Have precanned messages ready at your disposal. Tailor your messages for who you will be sending them to.

* Plan your next disaster recovery test drill with our built in ability to send alerts in the future.

You can even demo for free our software and send a scheduled txt msg:
[https://www.owlorbit.com/trill_index.html?ref=hn1#demo](https://www.owlorbit.com/trill_index.html?ref=hn1#demo)

If you like the product then show some support by signing up! Use this
discount code for 15% off at checkout: HN15

-Tim

